# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  ¿Sugerencias de magos?

## Hegsol

Desde que ha llegado YouTube a nuestra vida reconozco que me puedo pasar horas y horas pegado al ordenador viendo vídeos de magia. Lo cierto es que muchas veces me ayudan a aprender trucos nuevos, ya que hay muchos magos en la comunidad que te ayudan a mejorar día a día mostrándote trucos nuevos o maneras de ocultar otros más antiguos, pero a mí lo que me gusta realmente no es tanto ver cómo lo hace sino ver el truco en sí. Quería crear un hilo para ver cuáles son vuestros magos favoritos en la red y recomendarnos unos a otros para que podamos crecer como comunidad, ya que la magia parece estar un poco de capa caída y quiero descubrir talentos nuevos. ¡Gracias!

----------


## bydariogamer

Mi mago favorito es Alex Pandrea. Explica genial, especialmente la forma de presentar.
Es un mago americano que diseña las barajas NOC y trucos de magia (las NOC de ediciones antiguas las podéis comprar en tiendamagia) hace cartomagia y algo de numismagia.

----------

